# Nibelungen (Zerstörung) Helmgard sucht



## haardo (24. September 2008)

Nibelungen (Zerstörung) Helmgart 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

!! Willkommen in den Hallen des Nibelungen Regiments !! 

Tritt ein Anwärter…

Wir die Nibelungen suchen stets unerschrockene Rekruten, die sich mit uns im Kampf gegen die Armeen der Ordnung anschließen.

Über uns:

Wir sind kampferprobte Krieger die Ihr Können schon in Tausenden von Schlachten in hunderten von Ländern unter Beweis gestellt haben. 

Hier einige Beispiele:

Dark Age of Camelot, Line Age 2, Guild Wars, Ultima Online, Arch Lord.

Was du bei uns zu erwarten hast:

Wir betreiben zweierlei, einmal kümmern wir uns um die Beseitigung jeglicher Arten von wilden Kreaturen und Monstern (PVM).

Jedoch ist unser Hauptaugenmerk auf dem Kampf gegen unsere Gegner der Ordnung gerichtet (PVP).

Wie du siehst findest du bei uns alles was eines Kriegers Herz begehrt.

Was wir fordern:

- Wir erwarten einen gemeinschaftlichen Umgang mit den anderen Gilden/Regimentsmitgliedern.
- Konstruktive Beteilungen an Gildenevents. Kein einfaches Folgen und Schätze „abstauben“.
- Kein Ausnutzen von Bugs im Spiel und Cheaten jeglicher Art. Bei Zuwiderhandlungen erfolgt sofortige Hinrichtung und Ausschluss aus der Gilde.


Zu deiner Bewerbung:

Wir halten es unkompliziert !!

Erzähl uns einfach etwas über dich (Alter, Herkunft, etwaige Erfahrungen mit MMORPG´s)

Wir melden uns anschließend bei dir.

In diesem Sinne freuen wir uns über deine Bewerbung

http://nibelungen.forum-aktiv.com/forum.htm


----------

